# How to connect Wifi in Windows 2003 server OS



## PVR (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi All,

I have recently get Windows 2003 server standard edition R2 in my system to install few softwares.
I am trying to connect to internet but dont know how to do it?
Mine is Eircom Wifi and i couldnt see any option for wifi.
Please help how to connect.

Thanks in adavance


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Does the computer that you have the server installed on have a wifi adapter installed AND is it using the correct driver? You can verify this by checking in device manager to see.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Since wireless is rarely used with servers the necessary drivers may not be on the install CD. Also check if the "Wireless Zero Configuration" service is running. I believe it is disabled by default in Server 2003.


----------

